# Westwind eure Platzwahl zum Brandeln



## Nick*Rivers (24. November 2011)

Moin,

wieder typisch. Immer wenn ich Zeil habe zum Brandungsangeln, dann bläst der Wind aus West. Sieht jedenfalls am Wochenende so aus. Dann die Frage:Wo geht es hin??? Fehmarn war bis jetzt meine Hauptwahl, aber eigentlich möchte ich mich in der Kieler bzw. Eckernförder Ecke in die Brandung stürzen. Welche Plätze steuert ihr an? Ich halte mich bei den Windverhältnissen meistens zwischen Stohl und Krusendorf auf.


----------



## Mefospezialist (25. November 2011)

*AW: Westwind eure Platzwahl zum Brandeln*

Einfach dort wo der Wind einem ins Gesicht bläst.

Zum Plattenangeln auch gerne schräg-seitlich mit rollendem System.

#h


----------



## VC1 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Westwind eure Platzwahl zum Brandeln*

Ich fische bei Westwind auch gerne in den Buhnen bei Kiel!

Gruß
Volker


----------



## a.bu (25. November 2011)

*AW: Westwind eure Platzwahl zum Brandeln*

@ Volker,

ich auch, darum werde ich mir morgen mal Kalifornien ansehen scheint ja laut Windvorhersage einen in Boen lauschigen 8er zu geben. Ausserdem warten Deine Würmer vom letzten Wochenende darauf endlich mal ein paar vernünftige Dorsche zu verhaften|supergri|supergri|supergri

Gruß Andreas


----------



## degl (25. November 2011)

*AW: Westwind eure Platzwahl zum Brandeln*

Was hätte ich mich am Mittwoch über Wind aus West gefreut.....

Kalifornien(Dackelweg), Heidkate............sind bei Westwind immer ein Angeln wert#6

gruß degl

P.s. auch Hohenfelde


----------



## Nick*Rivers (25. November 2011)

*AW: Westwind eure Platzwahl zum Brandeln*

Stimmt Kalifornien ist auch immer ein Versuch wert. Ich war dort früher das ein oder andere Mal dort oben, nur fand ich die Touristenhorden etwas anstrengend. Die Gefahr sollte aber bei dem schönen Wochenendbrandungswetter nicht bestehen. Wart ihr bei ca 8 Windstärken schon einmal in Langholz? Dürfte bei SW ein interessanter Platz sein.


----------



## degl (25. November 2011)

*AW: Westwind eure Platzwahl zum Brandeln*



Nick*Rivers schrieb:


> Stimmt Kalifornien ist auch immer ein Versuch wert. Ich war dort früher das ein oder andere Mal dort oben, nur fand ich die Touristenhorden etwas anstrengend. Die Gefahr sollte aber bei dem schönen Wochenendbrandungswetter nicht bestehen. Wart ihr bei ca 8 Windstärken schon einmal in Langholz? Dürfte bei SW ein interessanter Platz sein.



Wenn du Rückenwind magst

gruß degl


----------



## Klaus S. (27. November 2011)

*AW: Westwind eure Platzwahl zum Brandeln*



a.bu schrieb:


> @ Volker,
> 
> ich auch, darum werde ich mir morgen mal Kalifornien ansehen scheint ja laut Windvorhersage einen in Boen lauschigen 8er zu geben. Ausserdem warten Deine Würmer vom letzten Wochenende darauf endlich mal ein paar vernünftige Dorsche zu verhaften|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> Gruß Andreas



Wie wars?? War ja eher Süd- als Westwind. Wollte auch erst los aber mir wars dann doch auf der Couch gemütlicher :m
Nachbars Gartenstühle liegen in meinen Garten :vik:


----------



## a.bu (27. November 2011)

*AW: Westwind eure Platzwahl zum Brandeln*

Hallo Klaus,

war ziehmlich ernüchtend, leider nur 4 maßige. Keine Ahnung was da zur Zeit in den Buhnen faul ist, auf 5 bis 7m stehen richtig gute Dorsche aber unter Land kommen die selbst bei solchen Bedingungen nicht|kopfkrat. Hatte im Sommer gedacht das wird ein Traumherbst aber da müssen wir bei der Menge an Untermaßigen wohl noch ein bis zwei Jahre warten.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## riecken (27. November 2011)

*AW: Westwind eure Platzwahl zum Brandeln*

Mit 4  maßige íst top ! würde ich sagen


----------



## Nick*Rivers (27. November 2011)

*AW: Westwind eure Platzwahl zum Brandeln*

Über 4 vernünftige Dorsche hätten wir uns auch schon gefreut. In Brasilien haben wir zu zweit nur einen über 40 gefangen und über 10 Nemos. Wirklich ein komisches Jahr, aber wenigstens war es ein schöner Abend, da ich mein Brandungszelt dabei hatte. Ohne Zelt, hätte ich keine 7 Stunden durchgehalten.


----------



## Klaus S. (28. November 2011)

*AW: Westwind eure Platzwahl zum Brandeln*

Petri zu den 4 Dorschen Andreas. Hab ja dann alles richtig gemacht indem ich auf der Couch geblieben bin :m
Sehen uns am Samstag bei den Grossmännern


----------



## browning44 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Westwind eure Platzwahl zum Brandeln*

Mit 4 maßigen wäre ich auch sehr zufrieden...ich habe dieses Jahr schon manchmal weniger gehabt da wäre ich über einem maßigen schon zufrieden gewessen!

MFG


----------

